# He practically taught himself to heel !



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Sounds like progress!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOVE this!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AWWWWW! Merlin is doing so good!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You have been an awesome trainer. By being so willing to understand Merlin's behaviors and fears, etc. you have read him well and responded by providing for his safety and security. Now you get to enjoy the fruits of all that hard work. I am thrilled for both of you.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is amazing Dechi. I didn't know he was off his medication - is he doing well off it? Hopefully still coming inside straight away too! Go Merlin!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Muggles said:


> That is amazing Dechi. I didn't know he was off his medication - is he doing well off it? Hopefully still coming inside straight away too! Go Merlin!


Yes, he is still boltimg through that door. Still Hesitating when it's raining and I Have to wipe his feet, but he was doing that on meds also. My plan had always been to keep him on meds as little as possible and I first lowered his meds and noticed he was much livelier, more energy. A little more nervous, but I was starting to wonder if it was worth the loss of perkiness. Ater a while, the nervousness leveled out so I lowered again. Same thing happened. i guess his brain has not learned to deal with the anxiety in the house because the meds were a crutch, and when I lower, he is forced to push through it, and he does.

So I decided to take the plunge and stop, after one more lowering. He is adapting well, and even transforming I would say. He is so much more energetic, it is almost scary ! He feels like another dog on some aspects. And he is adapting to life without the help of the meds and I sincerely think he will do great. I am helping him by giving him commands that he now knows, such as sit and stay, to make him feel at ease. And it is working, because now he knows these commands and they profide relief from the unknown, which causes anxiety. I can say I am learning a lot with this dog.

Thanks for asking Muggles !


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is such great news Dechi. You and Merlin are a fantastic team - he is so lucky to have found you!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wonderful news Dechi! I'm so proud of Merlin and of all the love and patience on your part that got him to this point.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Great news


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know you really would have preferred not use medications, but I am really glad you found an effective way to do so. Taking his worries away so you could train through the problems and then tapering off was great. Just be prepared to use medicines in the future for short periods if a stressful thing comes up.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I know you really would have preferred not use medications, but I am really glad you found an effective way to do so. Taking his worries away so you could train through the problems and then tapering off was great. Just be prepared to use medicines in the future for short periods if a stressful thing comes up.


That's a good idea, Lily ! I'll have to ask the vet on our next visit for something that works fast. The clomicalm takes about 7-10 days to have a full effect. I'll be keeping a stack at home anyways, just in case.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like he's one smart cookie. Way to go! It's so rewarding when they learn. It sounds like Merlin's a natural. If you want any pointers on how I taught my dogs to not cross the threshold without permission, just ask. They're very good at it, though I don't know that I'd trust them 100% if a cat went by or something. But otherwise, lots of distractions and they stay put. Stimulus control takes some time and lots more work than I put in. But we'll get there. You've done wonders with that little fella. Well done Dechi!!:congrats:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dechi, I'm so very happy for you and Merlin! What a wonderful, perfect home he found with you. He's a lucky boy.


----------

